# Gaming CPU



## aasshhuu (Jun 9, 2012)

*Gaming PC under 30k*

Hello ppl.. As the title suggests.. I'm searching for a great Gaming CPU under Rs. 25k... Dont need monitor\mouse\keyboard.... 
Things i prefer 
I'M already having Monitor with 3d n HDMI.
Processor Of Intel i5/i7.

Graphics card- Nvidia having 3D Vision Technology.(dont need 3d surround) 

HDD 500Gb would b enough..

Plz Suggest the components.. Thanks..

*EDIT For Answers*

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Games Like Battlefield 3, crysis 2, Max payne, Mass Effect, Diablo 3 & all other which include HD 1080p gameplay & Stereoscopic 3D Vision

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Rs. 25k & 28-30k MAX

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: If budget allows

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Nope.. Already having monitor supporting 3d Vision

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: monitor/keyboard/mouse/ups/speakers

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: As soon as i find suitable configuration

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Have built before but this on will b done by assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: New Delhi NCR

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Preferably intel i5/i7 processor and graphics card of Nvidia supporting 3D vision but any other company(like ASUS or AMD or any other) will be fine too..


----------



## Cilus (Jun 9, 2012)

Please Fill up the questions present in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html and post it here.


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry.. Here are the answers... 

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Games Like Battlefield 3, crysis 2, Max payne, Mass Effect, Diablo 3 & all other which include HD 1080p gameplay & Stereoscopic 3D Vision

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Rs. 25k & 28-30k MAX

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: If budget allows

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Nope.. Already having monitor supporting 3d Vision

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: monitor/keyboard/mouse/ups/speakers

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: As soon as i find suitable configuration

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Have built before but this on will b done by assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: New Delhi NCR

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Preferably intel i5/i7 processor and graphics card of Nvidia supporting 3D vision but any other company(like ASUS or AMD or any other) will be fine too..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 10, 2012)

30k and Nvidia 3D Vision = 

Sorry to dissapoint you but but a i5 2400 costs 10.5-11k and a motherboard will cost 5.5k more so and gtx 560 ti should be minimum for 3d vision which will cost you another 13-15k  . 
or you can try and get an amd processor / motherboard .


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Jun 10, 2012)

Processor: Intel Core i5 2400: 10.5k
Motherboard: Intel DH67VR: 4.5k
GPU: MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/Oc: 13k
Total= 28k


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay.. Then Cut out the 3d vision.... what abut then.? will i atleast get one with 1080p gaming.?

@Utkarsh What about RAM/HDD.? I need combined Max 28k  & is that N560 Reliable enough.?

howz "AMD AM3 Phenom II 970 Processor" performence.?


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 10, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 @ 6.5K
AMD Phenom II X4 970 @ 7k
Corsair Value select 4 GB DDR3 @ 1.1k
HIS HD6870 ICE Qx @ 12k
Seasonic S12II 520 @ 3.8k 
WD Caviar blue 250 GB @ 3.8k


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 10, 2012)

AMD Phenom II X4 970 @ 7k  

What about Asus instead of gigabyte & RipjawX instead of corsair.? & need 500GB HDD..
& Its a burst.. Its givin 34k 

It'll be cool if GPU comes down to 8-9k max


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 10, 2012)

The Gigabyte mobo offers more Power Phases than the ASUS one. It will help you in Overclocking your Processor. 
SEAGATE 500 GB HDD is only Rs 3.875K .
For GPU , you can go for HIS HD 6850 1 GB GDDR5 @ 9.3K


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 10, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 @ 6.5K
AMD Phenom II X4 970 @ 7k
Corsair Value select 4 GB DDR3 @ 1.1k
SEAGATE 500 GB @ 3.8K
GPU HD 6850 1 GB GDDR5 @ 9.3K
Seasonic S12II 520 @ 3.8k

*Total: 31.5k*
a little burstover 

What about RipjawX...?

And need a Case too..


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 10, 2012)

^^What is the maximum you can spend? And don't you need and optical drive?


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 10, 2012)

oops sorry for not mentioning... M having DVD-RW so no need for that..
Was planning for Max 28k but seeing the way things going i guess i can increase upto 31-34 MAX. cant afford more than that..

what about Asus M5A97 instead of Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 ?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 11, 2012)

Good Luck finding Phenom 970  I think you have to settle for a 960T.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ I found it (pretty easily) AMD 3.5 GHz AM3 Phenom II 970 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 12, 2012)

Guys Please.. Suggestion for a case too..

Any suggestions where can i find RipjawsX 4gb for online purchase...


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 12, 2012)

Try FLIPKART.COM


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 12, 2012)

MY Suggestion: Avoid AMD GPU if you want to use 3D monitor. It is said that using 3rd party software, AMD GPUs can support 3D display, but I have not seen too many setup in that way.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ I don't think he'll be able to setup a good 3d gaming rig in 30k. He'll need to stay content with 1080p gaming only.


----------



## Omi (Jun 12, 2012)

If gaming is you only concern

Intel Core i3-2100@6k
Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.6K
Corsair Value Series 1333 MHz 4GB @ 1.2K
SEAGATE 500 GB @ 3.8K
Corsair CX500V2 @ 3.2k
MSI N560GTX-Ti-M2D1GD5/OC @ 13k

Total 32.8k

You can save a bit on the i3, Street prices start from 5.5k so you can cut 500rs on that if you find it cheap.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ A good config for 3D vision setup.

P.S. @OP: you will need 3D glass.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ A good config for 3D vision setup.
> 
> P.S. @OP: you will need 3D glass.



I think OP has mentioned that he won't be going for 3D setup, @ this budget. 1 pair of 3D glasses will cost him around 7K.


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 13, 2012)

Guys. I'm havin 3d tv and 2 glasses.. just need a 3d graphics card I guess

even if i dont get a good 3d graphics card under a budget, its ok but i dont want to compromise on 1080p gaming.. in ultra settings if possible..


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2012)

Buddy, you should have mentioned that you are having 3D TV and not a 3D Monitor. AMD and Nvidia, both supports 3D in commercial 3D Televisions. So simply get HD Gigabyte 7850 OC 2 GB GDDR5 @ 15.4K. It will offer you good 3D performance as well as good 1080P 2D gaming performance.

But mind it, unless Televisions are having Display port. you will get only max 24 fps for 1080P 3D gaming and 60 FPS for 720P 3D gaming, due to the limited bandwidth of HDMI 1.4a connection.


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 14, 2012)

sorry bro 15k will shoot the total to ~37k +not decided the case yet..



Omi said:


> If gaming is you only concern
> 
> Intel Core i3-2100@6k
> Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.6K
> ...



i3-2100.? is it better than Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 with AMD Phenom II X4 970.?
sorry. I'm a 

and what about future/upcoming games..,? which one better for at least 2-3 years..


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 14, 2012)

sell the 3d monitor and get Full HD monitor 
that may help !!


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 14, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> sell the 3d monitor and get Full HD monitor
> that may help !!



Read the previous posts mate!


About config, well, how is it?

Intel Core i3-2100 @6k
Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.6K
Corsair Value Series 1333 MHz 4GB @ 1.2K
SEAGATE 500 GB @ 3.8K
Corsair CX500V2 @ 3.2k
Gigabyte 7850 OC 2 GB GDDR5 @ 15.4k
NZXT Source 210 @2.4K

Total: 37.6K


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Read the previous posts mate!
> 
> 
> About config, well, how is it?
> ...



Its 7k more than the OP's budget. But it is really a good config.


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 14, 2012)

Well many ppl are suggesting i3 then it must be good.. 
loved the cabinet NZXT Source 210.

Read somewhere on this fourm that Seagate offers only 1 year warranty.. then plz suggest some other good HDD.. 

And will prefer RipjawsX over Corsair..

Intel Core i3-2100 @6k
Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.6K
Corsair Value Series 1333 MHz 4GB @ 1.2K *G.Skill RipjawsX 1600MHz DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) @ 1.5k*
SEAGATE 500 GB @ 3.8K
Corsair CX500V2 @ 3.2k
Gigabyte 7850 OC 2 GB GDDR5 @ 15.4k
NZXT Source 210 @2.4K

Total Comes out: 37.9k  
its high & probably i cant increase my budget to that extent..



the_conqueror said:


> Its 7k more than the OP's budget. But it is really a good config.



offtopic.. what does OP stands for..??


----------



## the1337est (Jun 14, 2012)

aasshhuu said:


> Intel Core i3-2100 @6k
> Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.6K
> Corsair Value Series 1333 MHz 4GB @ 1.2K *G.Skill RipjawsX 1600MHz *


*

1600 Mhz DDR3 with i3 2100 and H67 motherboard will be capped at 1333 Mhz, I guess.*


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 14, 2012)

You're right as far as i understood..

Intel® Core™ i3-2100 Processor
(3M Cache, 3.10 GHz)

Memory Specifications
Max Memory Size (dependent on memory type)
	32 GB
Memory Types
	DDR3-1066/1333
# of Memory Channels
	2
Max Memory Bandwidth
	21 GB/s

@ Intel DH67CL-B3  --->  no USB 3.0 support.?

This One will be fine  G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 14, 2012)

aasshhuu said:


> You're right as far as i understood..
> 
> Intel® Core™ i3-2100 Processor
> (3M Cache, 3.10 GHz)
> ...



DH67CL has 2 usb 3.0 ports on the back panel(works with only windows 7 AFAIK). And OP means 'original poster'. Google the abbreviations used and you'll know what they stand for .


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 14, 2012)

Intel DH67CL-B3 in no where available for online purchase i guess..

I mean i didnt find it anywhere..


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 14, 2012)

It is available on flipkart.


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 14, 2012)

no. its not the B3 version... that w/o b3 version had some bugs.. one of the comments there elaborates it..

The Comment There


> Motherboard was recalled
> 
> Intel had recalled the early lot of this and other h67 chipset motherboard due to fault which degraded sata II ports performance over time. A new range was introduced later in 2011 after rectifying this issue - Rev. B3, also known as DH67CLB3.
> 
> H67 provides the functionality of onboard graphics when paired with an intel sandy bridge processor at v.good value but does not allow overclocking. The board provides plenty of ports. If your budget permits buy a z68 motherboard or go for h67 with B3 rev.



So Far Made Out to These components.

1.


AMD Phenom II X4 970 @ 7k
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 @ 6.5K
G.Skill RipjawsX 1600MHz DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) @ 1.5k
A 500GB HDD
HD 6850 1 GB GDDR5 @ 9.3K or Gigabyte 7850 OC 2 GB GDDR5 @ 15.4k
Seasonic S12II 520 @ 3.8k
NZXT Source 210 @2.4K
2.


Intel Core i3-2100 @6k
Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.6K
G.Skill RipjawsX 1333MHz DDR3 4 GB @1.4k
A 500GB HDD
Corsair CX500V2 @ 3.2k
HD 6850 1 GB GDDR5 @ 9.3K or Gigabyte 7850 OC 2 GB GDDR5 @ 15.4k
NZXT Source 210 @2.4K
*Which one's better..?*


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 14, 2012)

It is the B3 revision only even though its not notified. You can try mailing flipkart for confirmation. Almost all h67 mobo present in market right now are of B3 rev.


----------



## u100i (Jun 14, 2012)

aasshhuu said:


> offtopic.. what does OP stands for..??


 offtopic answer .. OP stands for original poster


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 14, 2012)

benchmarks show the the i3 is better by 10 or so fps. so with the i3 and the 7850 your good with full res gaming.
take option two with 7850.


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 14, 2012)

@amruth kiran: Thanks 




the_conqueror said:


> It is the B3 revision only even though its not notified. You can try mailing flipkart for confirmation. Almost all h67 mobo present in market right now are of B3 rev.



Ok.. will do.. Thanks 


Guys.. Hows ASUS m5a78lmlx + AMD FX4100 ..??  I'm getting both for 8k locally..


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 14, 2012)

there's some serious issues with the bulldozer series, try to avoid it. besides the rig suggested is good enough.


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 14, 2012)

the thing is option 2 is ~6k more than budget


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 14, 2012)

ouch. why dont you just take everything except the gpu. after a few months you could save up for a quality gpu.


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 14, 2012)

that's what I think I should do.. 
1 more thing. Is there any significant difference between 1333MHz & 1600MHz RAM..?


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 14, 2012)

i think the differences start showing only when overclocking. that is you should take the 1600 mhz one ONLY when oc'ing heavily maybe. the 1600 has  a higher limit it can withstand.

sry gotta go now. keep posting and dont take rash decisions just because its cheap


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok.. Well i3-2100 dont support overclocking & 1600MHz ram so i guess its not an issue.. Thanks Anyways..




amruth kiran said:


> sry gotta go now. keep posting and dont take rash decisions just because its cheap



Sure.. Thanks a lot 

Guys Budget Increased to 38k.. 

Going For These



Intel Core i3-2100
Intel DH67CL-B3
G.Skill RipjawsX 1333MHz DDR3 4 GB
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD5000AAKX)
Corsair CX500V2
Gigabyte 7850 OC 2 GB GDDR5
NZXT Source 210

Are all products good to go..?


----------



## yabbadaaba (Jun 15, 2012)

from where are you getting nzxt source 210 elite in delhi?


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 15, 2012)

Buddy I'm ordering it online..


----------



## mayurthemad (Jun 15, 2012)

aasshhuu said:


> Ok.. Well i3-2100 dont support overclocking & 1600MHz ram so i guess its not an issue.. Thanks Anyways..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a really great gaming rig. Have fun playing. cheers


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 15, 2012)

Make it G.Skill RipjawsX 1333MHz DDR3 8GB (4X2)  



Intel Core i3-2100
Intel DH67CL-B3
G.Skill RipjawsX 1333MHz DDR3 8GB(4X2) 
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD5000AAKX)
Corsair CX500V2
Gigabyte 7850 OC 2 GB GDDR5
NZXT Source 210


mayurthemad said:


> This is a really great gaming rig. Have fun playing. cheers



Hey Thanks


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 15, 2012)

whoa! man, great config. you pretty much assembled my future pc.
congrats and post pics when they arrive.

i like the gpu the best.


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 15, 2012)

Sure man.. Thanks 
Expected Delivery Date 20 June..


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 15, 2012)

^^Good config except for the RAM buddy, shouldn't have wasted money for 1600MHz one as the maximum supported by your board is 1333MHz. Otherwise looks great, do post some pics


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 16, 2012)

I double checked it.. I've ordered 1333MHz one..
Thanks anyways 

And yeah.. I'll 

=========================================================

Guys.. SMC ppl called me today.. they said We are out of stock on Gigabyte one but we can Offer you MSI R7850 Twin Frozr GD5/OC @Same price as Gigabyte one.

Suggestions what should i do.? Should i go for MSI one or cancel the order..?


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 17, 2012)

i really doubt there will be any difference if gigabyte or msi. same card still.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 17, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> i really doubt there will be any difference if gigabyte or msi. same card still.



But the different coolers make a difference while OCing.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 17, 2012)

Good Build buddy . Post Some Pics when you get it.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 18, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> But the different coolers make a difference while OCing.



dont think op's oc'ing....


----------



## aasshhuu (Jun 22, 2012)

Comp Assembled.. Workin Great...
And, Pics Posted in Show Off Section.. 

Thanks Everyone for Help...


----------

